# Roofing Blogs



## RoofingSafety

Can anyone recommend great roofing blogs related to roofing repair? What are your thoughts on blogs? What information do you "google" in regards to roof repair?


----------



## flashingmaster56

RoofingSafety said:


> Can anyone recommend great roofing blogs related to roofing repair? What are your thoughts on blogs? What information do you "google" in regards to roof repair?


RoofingTalk.com. You have the most knoledgable roofers in the northern hemisphere right here. From the USA & Canada to Europ and Australia. If you need help, just ask.


----------



## garabar

*What info are you looking for?*

What information in particular are you looking for?

Roofing Florida


----------



## ApexRoofingDDN

Blogs are great but rarely do they have answers to what you are looking for at that time. A forum is always best in my opinion.


----------



## fredad4321

i think only blog i found was this one ony or contractorstalk.com


----------



## TipTopRoofing

*Tip Top Roofing*

While this website is a great resource for information, you should also check out http://go2tiptop.com/


----------



## Grumpy

Wow, I had heard you guys went out of busines back in 2005-2006.


----------



## tinner666

Grumpy said:


> Wow, I had heard you guys went out of busines back in 2005-2006.


 Judging by their lack of knowledge exhibited by their posts here, I can see why.


----------



## shazapple

I haven't come across many roofing blogs, but I do get RCI and NRCA/CRCA magazines which have some interesting articles.


----------



## vtroofing

TipTopRoofing said:


> While this website is a great resource for information, you should also check out http://go2tiptop.com/


You are starting to pess me off, it's like read then it's a stupid catch eye to your sheetai website.


----------



## American-ProTech

ApexRoofingDDN said:


> Blogs are great but rarely do they have answers to what you are looking for at that time. A forum is always best in my opinion.



Apex's answer is on the money. 

However; if one is looking to promote their business online, *creating* and optimizing *a blog* is a great way to do it. For the most professional look and feel, I recommend a Wordpress template. Yet for ease of use, Google's free blog service www.blogger.com is user friendly.

Both are free and I'm not affiliated with either of them. Optimizing the blog is key to it's success.

This is just another way to look at the whole blog topic.


----------



## alec786

*A P Benson Roofing*

*I Think Forum Is A good Blog Is Nor Very Nice For Questions And Answers.*
Roofing Services


----------



## Roofmeister

I have a blog coming off my wordpress website. I only started it about 6 weeks ago, and just put the 2nd blog post on it today.

I've been told that if I blog at least once every 2 weeks I'll be fine. That google only indexs the site that often.. Anyone know if that's true?

Should I blog more often?


----------



## alec786

Visit My Site I Have Many Solutions.
A P Benson Roofing Contractors


----------



## 4 seasons

Rarely would I go to a Blog for info.
My blog is made solely to reach out to the customer and get the phone to ring.


----------



## English Roofer

As Far as im concerned ,Grumpy is king of the Bloggers:thumbup:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## johnny

I blog about roofing repairs myself. Im adding content as I go and am still learning the ins and outs of blogging. Stop by and see me sometime http://jhurst.blogspot.com


----------



## johnny

Roofmeister said:


> I have a blog coming off my wordpress website. I only started it about 6 weeks ago, and just put the 2nd blog post on it today.
> 
> I've been told that if I blog at least once every 2 weeks I'll be fine. That google only indexs the site that often.. Anyone know if that's true?
> 
> Should I blog more often?


I would try and get an article out at least twice a month, one at the least. But dont just put anything in it, content is a major factor in results from what I hear. Whats your blog address Id like to check it out. Come by and see me sometime at http://jhurst.blogspot.com maybe we can exchange links, which will help us both as far as rankings and hits.


----------



## 4 seasons

Some sites are crawled by google every day, it depends on how many backlinks a site has. In my opinion if you can blog on your own website once a week you will be in excellent shape. Provided you use keywords and tags properly.


----------



## johnny

alec786 said:


> Visit My Site I Have Many Solutions.
> A P Benson Roofing Contractors


You dont have any solutions there. Its just your typical nickel and dime roofing website with zero information.


----------



## RoofYourWorld

Blogs are as good as the content that is published on them. A big 'problem' with blogs is interaction (or lack thereof)...

What I mean is that readers want answers to specific questions but don't ask the author/blogger the questions! 

Most bloggers have several contact forums, comment boxes, etc... that encourage readers to submit questions and comments.


----------



## MCASRoofing

I had the same problem of not being able to find a good roofing blog, so my business MCAS Roofing & Contracting Inc started one ourselves. Check it out www.westchesternyroofers.com/westchester-ny-roofing-tips.html. To start we are offering roofing tips for homeowners so they can learn how to maintain their roofing themselves, however as the blog grows we will be talking about roofing topics important to industry experts!


----------



## MyMetroConstruction

MCASRoofing said:


> I had the same problem of not being able to find a good roofing blog, so my business MCAS Roofing & Contracting Inc started one ourselves. Check it out www.westchesternyroofers.com/westchester-ny-roofing-tips.html. To start we are offering roofing tips for homeowners so they can learn how to maintain their roofing themselves, however as the blog grows we will be talking about roofing topics important to industry experts!


Any interest in exchanging guest posts? Or just letting me guest post on your blog? It's good for SEO... You get extra content/keywords, I get a backlink to our website. I can write an original post or rework one of ours so there's no duplicate content.

Let me know, our blog is here: http://www.mymetroconstruction.com/about/blog


----------



## RoofingGal74

Hello guys, I'm happy because I've found this topic and we have the same interest. I'm from Shoreline, WA and currently working at Johnson Roofing & Gutters - http://www.johnsonroof.com/ as a contractor.


----------



## ericgonia

Someone who knows a lot about blogging is Michael Hyatt. He has a blog with some great content about blogging, but the gold mine is his book Platform.

Blog content about blogging:
http://michaelhyatt.com/category/social-media

His book, Platform:
Platform

Here's is the list of tools he uses for blogging:
http://michaelhyatt.com/my-tools


----------



## B M Henderson

:yes: Hi, at B & M Henderson we're a roofing company in Burnley, Lancashire and regularly blog about rooftop safety and hits and tips!

Check out our blog here, http://blog.bandmhenderson.com/

:thumbup:


----------



## General Roofing

*Roofing Blog*

Our Roofing Blog gets readership of around 10,000 visitors a month in the winter and 30,000 a month the rest of the year.

We're currently inviting guest contributors also.

http://generalroofingsystemscanadainc.blogspot.ca/



RoofingSafety said:


> Can anyone recommend great roofing blogs related to roofing repair? What are your thoughts on blogs? What information do you "google" in regards to roof repair?


----------



## JeffO

*Looking for the a new forum*

I am always on the search for a good forum and to mingle with other goodroofing company in omaha


----------



## GAZ

Plenty of good Roofing Blogs here http://www.roof-repairs-uk.co.uk


----------



## The OverHang

Do you mean like advice on roof repair for you the roofer? Or a customer facing one advising them on how to spot roof damage or something like that. 

I agree blogs are good but threads are great because you get everyone's input and get to watch the issue unfold.


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors

Search Google with the following query (copy and paste it into the search bar)

roofing inurl:blog

This query will find websites that a) talk about or mention roofing and b) contain the word 'blog' in their URL (generally, it will be a site's blog homepage).


----------



## Roofer Louisville Guy89

I also like this site.


----------



## JakeD

the problem with blogs, is that at one point the became so muddied with people trying for search engine placement, that you have to wade through tons of complete garbage to find stuff that has some decent content. 

Well, that is one problem. The other problem is finding time to write in them. Unless you are able to specifically block out time, it is tough. If you are going to be expected to be any kind of an expert with good info to cruise through, you have to keep things fresh. 

Most successful blog folks out there, make a part to full time job of it. They guest blog on each other's stuff, and they really work it. It is tough for your average small to medium company to find time to do that. 

BTW, if you are starting random blogs to try and drive business to your company, Google has changed the way they are doing things, and it actually counts against you now...


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth

I think this site, roofingtalk is a great place for information. A blog is usually done to help SEO with a website and not necessarily the best place to go for roofing information. Our blog is linked to our website but its not an RSS feed type blog. Wordpress has a good blog platform. I am sure you can google roofing blogs to find more information.


----------

